# Ears...And food



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, I am new. My question is ... When does the puppy's ears stand up. Fritz's left ear is 90% there, but his right ear is 25%. How long should I wait? BTW, he is 10 weeks, 18.5 lbs. Also, the vet recommended Royal Canin, but I have him on Blue Wildnerness puppy which has more protein. Is more protein too bad for a puppy?
Thanks, Deb


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Each dog is different, Delgado's ears were up when I picked him up at 9 weeks and never went down. Some dogs never stand until 6-8 months, some go up and down constantly for the first few months

I wouldn't start even worrying until 6 months, even then you still have a few months where you can tape or glue them to hopefully help

While I'm personally not a fan of Blue, it's a much better choice then RC. As long as the dog is happy and healthy then you found the right food


----------



## voodoogsd (Aug 5, 2014)

my pups ears were just like your pups at 4 months. 90-20. Also, some of the pups ears go down when they start teething but they'll pop back up. Glucosamine & Chondroitin will help their ears as well. sometimes the supplement is expensive but good quality kibbles contain it already (e.g Orijen LBP & Merrick Grain Free Beef, i know for a fact contain it) I've also read that adding some yogurt to their food will also help. I did this also but I dont know if it played a factor in her ears popping up faster.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

*Ears... And food*

Thanks, good to know.. Glue? You are joking, right?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

No, we are not.


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

My pup looks like "BATDOG" at 10 weeks when I got him. The breeder said she rubbed the ears with her thumb and forefinger claiming it promoted the cartelage growth. He's got some ears.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Would love to see a picture! There is nothing prettier than shepherd's ears!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Please dont do anything yet untill around 4 to 5 months. If you seen them up then they will eventually . My puppy have soft ears and they dont go completely erect untill almost 5 months old


----------

